

Show HN: Peercast – Stream BitTorrent video to your Chromecast in real time - mafintosh
https://github.com/mafintosh/peercast

======
greenpizza13
Does this work with the host computer on a VPN, and chromecast not (but they
are still on the same WIFI network)?

~~~
mafintosh
I haven't tested this but if it doesn't work open an issue and we'll see if we
can fix it :)

